

Ask HN: What skills can you learn online? - klbarry

I'm thinking skills like magic tricks as opposed to  skills like marketing/math.  What are some neat things one could teach themselves in a couple weeks of study? Ideally they wouldn't require any products (like an instrument would), but as long as it's cheap or small that would be fine.
======
klbarry
I learned hypnosis, just fyi.

